
Does the media backlash to Musk's idea mean it's disruptive? - newman8r
https://www.quod.us/article/why-does-elons-media-ratings-idea-offend-journalists
======
Finnucane
The cynical view would be that Musk is another Silicon Valley billionaire who
wants to use his money to bully media outlets that publish reports about him
and his company that he doesn't like.

~~~
newman8r
I can see why journalists might be concerned about that, but I think whatever
he creates should be judged for what it is - it's possible he has good
intentions.

~~~
Finnucane
It's possible--but his public actions suggest he doesn't have an unbiased
view.

------
sachingarg10
I think, it is a nice idea and it's necessary due to increase of fake news, or
paid news. Also I don't think it's the only solution but it may be the
simplest way to counter.

